# Secret Diary of a Call Girl (Showtime): series premiere: Monday, June 16, 2008



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

New series: Secret Diary of a Call Girl: series premiere: Monday, June 16, 2008

Airs following Weeds on Showtime (10:30pm east)


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Is this the British series with Billie Piper or is it a new version?


----------



## starbreiz (Jan 29, 2005)

mrmike said:


> Is this the British series with Billie Piper or is it a new version?


Pretty sure it's the original version from the UK. I saw the whole series when it was on originally in the UK, and it's worth watching, if only for Billie Piper in her knickers. Also, if you read the book and weblog originally, it's only very loosely based. A fun series, nonetheless.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

starbreiz said:


> Pretty sure it's the original version from the UK. I saw the whole series when it was on originally in the UK, and it's worth watching, if only for Billie Piper in her knickers. Also, if you read the book and weblog originally, it's only very loosely based. A fun series, nonetheless.


Is there BP full nudity or just topless. I've seen previews on the internet that suggest there isn't any total nudity.


----------



## starbreiz (Jan 29, 2005)

If you're asking if it warrants its rating... IIRC, topless, and rear nudity, and lots of skin in general. I'm afraid I don't know what BP stands for.


----------



## terpfan1980 (Jan 28, 2002)

starbreiz said:


> If you're asking if it warrants its rating... IIRC, topless, and rear nudity, and lots of skin in general. I'm afraid I don't know what BP stands for.


BP = Billie Piper?


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

I only remember her knickers. I don't think there's any BP nudity. I'm happy to be wrong but...


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

this is going to be one solid, great, hour on Showtime...I love Weeds and am very excited about this series as well...

now if they could just bring back Dead Like Me, Showtime would be the new HBO


----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

Anubys said:


> this is going to be one solid, great, hour on Showtime...I love Weeds and am very excited about this series as well...
> 
> now if they could just bring back Dead Like Me, Showtime would be the new HBO


Pretty much is since HBO killed Deadwood, IMHO. HBO free for a year + now.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

BP does indeed = Billie Piper


----------



## bareyb (Dec 1, 2000)

Anubys said:


> this is going to be one solid, great, hour on Showtime...I love Weeds and am very excited about this series as well...
> 
> now if they could just bring back Dead Like Me, Showtime would be the new HBO


+1 I loved that show. I've been watching all the "Dead Like Me" reruns lately after seeing "Delores (Herbig brown eyes)" on Reaper. Great stuff then, great stuff now. I never understood why they pulled the plug on that series so quickly. Maybe it just _seemed_ quickly?

As far as this new series? It seems "SP Worthy" so that's what it's gonna get. I have high hopes for this one. I've heard nothing but good things.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

while I do think Weeds is great, I would watch MLP painting her nails...she is just too beautiful...I love looking at her face...I don't feel as strongly about BP, but close enough...I don't care if this new show sucks, I'll watch it just for BP...


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> while I do think Weeds is great, I would watch MLP painting her nails...she is just too beautiful...I love looking at her face...


Funny thing is, when Mary Louise Parker and Elizabeth Perkins first came on the scene way back when, I had trouble telling them apart,

Not so much any more.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Funny thing is, when Mary Louise Parker and Elizabeth Perkins first came on the scene way back when, I had trouble telling them apart,
> 
> Not so much any more.


nope, you're not alone...I had the same trouble...

this revelation troubles me a great deal!


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

Anubys said:


> this revelation troubles me a great deal!


Just a couple of GENIUSES, thinking alike.

Oh crap.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

tai-pan said:


> I only remember her knickers. I don't think there's any BP nudity. I'm happy to be wrong but...


There is at least one instance of Billie topless.


----------



## Anubys (Jul 16, 2004)

Kamakzie said:


> There is at least one instance of Billie topless.


excellent...now if we could just get MLP to do the same!


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

When I set this up a while ago I had to set it to First Run & Repeats. It looks like it was going to air in November but the writers strike killed it. The OAD has not been updated.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

andyf said:


> When I set this up a while ago I had to set it to First Run & Repeats. It looks like it was going to air in November but the writers strike killed it. The OAD has not been updated.


The writer's strike? This is a British show from last year...


----------



## mrmike (May 2, 2001)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The writer's strike? This is a British show from last year...


And one which has been renewed for a third season (before the second even airs).


----------



## andyf (Feb 23, 2000)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> The writer's strike? This is a British show from last year...


But the OAD was Nov 2007. Probably when Showtime intended to air it then changed their minds.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

andyf said:


> But the OAD was Nov 2007. Probably when Showtime intended to air it then changed their minds.


No. Showtime didn't even buy the rights until December, when they announced it would be airing this summer. So it was never delayed.

It did air in November in Canada, however. That's probably the source of the OADs. (The same thing is happening with the Canadian series Charlie jade.)


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Kamakzie said:


> There is at least one instance of Billie topless.


There's more than one. Just google Billie Piper nude on google and you'll find several.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Anubys said:


> excellent...now if we could just get MLP to do the same!


She has done many instances of nudity. Google is your friend. However, personally, I don't think she's all that great to look at.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

andyf said:


> When I set this up a while ago I had to set it to* First Run & Repeats*. It looks like it was going to air in November but the writers strike killed it. The OAD has not been updated.


Just wanted to emphasize this. My FRO SP was not picking up any shows because it thinks they are repeats. *Dbl check your SP!*


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

booo on the first run thing...thankfully i checked and manually recorded


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I moved the discussion of the premiere episode to a new thread under TV TALK. Didn't realize this was the Season Pass forum 

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=396777


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

astrohip said:


> Just wanted to emphasize this. My FRO SP was not picking up any shows because it thinks they are repeats. *Dbl check your SP!*


+2. Are those November Original Air Dates from airings in Britain? Regardless, your TiVo won't record the show with a First Run Only Season Pass because it thinks it's a rerun from last November. Good thing Showtime is re-airing it throughout the week. I missed the first airing because of this.


----------

